# help!!



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

my dad is getting me a fish tank and i dont know what fish to get... im new at this and i have to get a decent priced fish...he also said i can only get3 fish :-?


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Big question is what size is the tank?


----------



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

dad says 5 to 10 gallons
:fish:


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Next question: Are you determined to get cichlids, or will *any* type of fish do? Have you ever had fish before?


----------



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

any fish and i have had a few beta fish


----------



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

but i am not very experienced


----------



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

i want to be a marine biologist or a vet when i grow up... i love animals which is how i got inspired


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Well if its only 5 gallons IMO unless your experienced with cichlids nothing will work, and if its 10 gallons you are still very limited, your limited to shell dwellers and south american dwarfs. Also the best thing you can get right now is a good test kit (no test strips!), this is a big thing new people dont get and is one of the most important things in a fish keepers arsenal. Also cycling the aquarium, this is very important as your fish will die if you dont do this, there is a great write up on fishless cycling in the library of this site.


----------



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

what is cycling?


----------



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

i think im going to get guppies(not a big speices though),sparkling gouramis,neon tetras, or maybe cherry barbs>what would work best?


----------



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

also what are some good cichlid species that may be good to use considering im a begginer?


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

This is on cycling you need to do this for any kind of fish you choose to do http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f ... _cycle.php. Im not the best on community fish as I only have cichlids and a small group of endlers.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

dolphinb said:


> also what are some good cichlid species that may be good to use considering im a begginer?


Well if I was you I would just stick with the guppies till you get the hang of weekly water changes and just maintaining an aquarium, I dont want you to get to far ahead of your self, but a great starter cichlid is a convict cichlid, they are great and hardy little guys but need a aquarium that is 20 gallons or larger.


----------



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

ah....makes sense :fish: :fish:what happens if they breed(just incase i somehow get a fermale(s)


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Well males will have big fancy tails ans females dont, but the cool part that your going with only females is you can get about 10 of them.


----------



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

also:will the males get along if there is no female?and i dont know but i think i might do 2females 1male


----------



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

will males get along as long as there are no females?and i think i might get 1 male 2 females or 3 males


----------



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

accidentally posted x2


----------



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

mom said no to breeding so 3 males it is... :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Well my dad was breeding guppies in a 10 gallon for his 55 and he was only able to keep one male as they would fight till one die. So just keep all females or just one male.


----------



## dolphinb (Jul 19, 2012)

they might get along without a female


----------

